# I wish I had $650 for a Rolleiflex!



## WhaleDaughter

There is a Rolleiflex 3.5f model 3 at an antique shop about an hour away from here for $650. I want to add a Rollieflex to my collection because I think they are gorgeous! (And because of other excellent qualities). But this would literally wipe out my entire savings account :-(.

Rolleiflex 3.5f 2285507 model 3

If anyone else is interested I'd play gopher for a small fee to cover gas.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## tirediron

Keep looking.  There is a HUGE amount of this stuff out there.  Something I've learned about buying used gear (which I do a LOT!); if you miss the deal today, another one will be along shortly.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I don't know Rolleis well enough to know pricing - try sites like this one. 
Antique and Classic Cameras 

In my area antique shops tend to overprice somewhat on cameras but this listing sounds like offers would be considered so maybe it's a possibility for someone. Not for me, I just paid property tax so no cool cameras for me for awhile! I'm just going to look at the pretty pictures and drool on my keyboard.


----------



## WhaleDaughter

vintagesnaps said:


> I don't know Rolleis well enough to know pricing - try sites like this one.
> Antique and Classic Cameras
> 
> In my area antique shops tend to overprice somewhat on cameras but this listing sounds like offers would be considered so maybe it's a possibility for someone. Not for me, I just paid property tax so no cool cameras for me for awhile! I'm just going to look at the pretty pictures and drool on my keyboard.



Sadly I doubt they'd come down to my grad student with crummy retail job budget limitations. Or be willing to barter for an intricate hand knit lace shawl. So for now I'll just keep Rolleiflex on my "someday I'll have a real job" wishlist.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## WhaleDaughter

tirediron said:


> Keep looking.  There is a HUGE amount of this stuff out there.  Something I've learned about buying used gear (which I do a LOT!); if you miss the deal today, another one will be along shortly.



I keep going to garage sales hoping to get really, really lucky. I found a $600 Ralph Lauren sweater at a garage sale for $8, so anything is possible.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## dxqcanada

Ah, you do not really need a Rolleiflex, if you are just looking for a good TLR ... there are others that are not so jacked up in price ... unless you are just collecting the name, then that is different.


----------



## Derrel

Maybe settle for a Rolleicord, with knob-wind instead of the lever crank advance? Or a clean Yashica 124-G? Or a Mamiya C330 or C220? Or maybe even a made in China Seagull TLR? I know, I know, none have the panache of the genuine Rolleiflex. But all are TLR cameras, if that means anything to you.


----------



## smoke665

You could always get creative. You're a grad student, that means a degree. What the major? Offer to swap some talent/labor.


----------



## compur

I wouldn't buy a vintage camera from an antique shop unless it was either guaranteed to function perfectly (which it won't be) or was dirt cheap. I know and regularly deal with many antique dealers and they price cameras by simply looking them up on eBay with no regard as to their condition.


----------



## WhaleDaughter

smoke665 said:


> You could always get creative. You're a grad student, that means a degree. What the major? Offer to swap some talent/labor.



The degree is environmental sciences and my research focus is communication of socially controversial science topics in museums and science centers. Unless it's a very diverse shop with museum quality exhibits that need evaluating, I'm not sure I've got a bargainable skill set.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## WhaleDaughter

compur said:


> I wouldn't buy a vintage camera from an antique shop unless it was either guaranteed to function perfectly (which it won't be) or was dirt cheap. I know and regularly deal with many antique dealers and they price cameras by simply looking them up on eBay with no regard as to their condition.



Yeah. I'm willing to gamble on a $5-$10 garage sale camera, but something like this I'd want checked out first.

There's an "antiques" store in the south part of my city that had a Kodak Brownie Hawkeye for sale priced at, I kid you not, $120. They don't know, and they count on the buyer no knowing, either.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## limr

WhaleDaughter said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep looking.  There is a HUGE amount of this stuff out there.  Something I've learned about buying used gear (which I do a LOT!); if you miss the deal today, another one will be along shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep going to garage sales hoping to get really, really lucky. I found a $600 Ralph Lauren sweater at a garage sale for $8, so anything is possible.
> 
> 
> "Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"
Click to expand...


If you're willing to tinker a bit, then definitely keep looking at garage sales and "antique" stores (the ones that could also accurately be called "junk shops".) My boyfriend got his Rolleiflex for $25. Granted, it needed some cleaning and it's not the prettiest example of a Rolleiflex that you've ever seen, but throw some Ektar into it with its uncoated lens, and you will not care what the camera looks like cosmetically. Rolleiflex Standard | Filmosaur


----------



## WhaleDaughter

Derrel said:


> Maybe settle for a Rolleicord, with knob-wind instead of the lever crank advance? Or a clean Yashica 124-G? Or a Mamiya C330 or C220? Or maybe even a made in China Seagull TLR? I know, I know, none have the panache of the genuine Rolleiflex. But all are TLR cameras, if that means anything to you.



Didn't Kodak make a TRL Brownie?  That would go well with my existing Brownie collection.

But I do have a serious love of vintage Voigtländer.

Edit: Yes, Kodak has a "TRL". It's called the Reflex, and I own one. I bought it for $5 at a thrift store in Oregon, I completely dismantled, cleaned, and reassembled it. I even photographed the process. I did not remember because I have it seen it for a year, I left it with most of the rest of my belongings in a storage unit in Oregon. Also, I may have a mild case of dumb tonight.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## Derrel

I live in Oregon. I will keep an eye out for your old Kodak! But seriously, Kodak made an oldie called the Duoflex, a fixed focus twin lens snapshot- level camera back in the 1950's. I had one as a kid. Not a good shooter. 

The decade of the 1950's saw an explosive growth in TLR models coming out of Japan, most from small cottage industry makers. Many were low-cost cameras.


----------



## WhaleDaughter

Derrel said:


> I live in Oregon. I will keep an eye out for your old Kodak! But seriously, Kodak made an oldie called the Duoflex, a fixed focus twin lens snapshot- level camera back in the 1950's. I had one as a kid. Not a good shooter.
> 
> The decade of the 1950's saw an explosive growth in TLR models coming out of Japan, most from small cottage industry makers. Many were low-cost cameras.



I have a Brownie Duaflex IV as well, purchased for another $5 at the same thrift store! When I took that one apart for cleaning I foolishly took apart the shutter release mechanism. The nanosecond the cover came off the whole thing sprang apart and it took me the better part of an hour to figure out how it went back together. Gotta love a Brownie, marvels of the simplicity of engineering.

Gah, I want my stuff back! I also have a Hawkeye that belonged to one or the other of my parents, including flash and flash bulbs. All my things are probably covered in mildew after wintering in a storage unit. This Texas stint was supposed to be decidedly shorter than it has ended up (I moved down a year ago this week).

The magical Brownie thrift store is in Corvallis...


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## Gary A.

That Rolli looks gorgeous.  Very tempting.


----------



## cgleockler

WhaleDaughter said:


> There is a Rolleiflex 3.5f model 3 at an antique shop about an hour away from here for $650. I want to add a Rollieflex to my collection because I think they are gorgeous! (And because of other excellent qualities). But this would literally wipe out my entire savings account :-(.
> 
> Rolleiflex 3.5f 2285507 model 3
> 
> If anyone else is interested I'd play gopher for a small fee to cover gas.
> 
> 
> "Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"



Just missed out! I sold my last Rollieflex last week but I think I have an argoflex left... If you're just using it for looks you can't beat the argo  I have a deardorff too and some bigger studio cameras that are pretty nice if anyone else is a vintage photography nut xD I'd check eBay for any and all vintage cameras, that's where I sell mine and one of my Rollieflexs that was in decent (still functional) shape sold for $450, if you take you time and follow allot of auctions you can get a deal! Good luck


----------



## cgleockler

Some of my collection ^^ I don't generally get to show people who appreciate or care lol


----------



## unpopular

Honestly I think the mid-model Yashicamats like the 124G had a better lens anyway.


----------



## WhaleDaughter

cgleockler said:


> Some of my collection ^^ I don't generally get to show people who appreciate or care lol



Gorgeous! I love cameras with character. Modern cameras, to me, lack an aesthetic appeal (I have a hard time getting excited over ergonomic black plastic).

What are the three little cameras on the front right?


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## cgleockler

WhaleDaughter said:


> cgleockler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my collection ^^ I don't generally get to show people who appreciate or care lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I love cameras with character. Modern cameras, to me, lack an aesthetic appeal (I have a hard time getting excited over ergonomic black plastic).
> 
> What are the three little cameras on the front right?
> 
> 
> 
> "Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"
Click to expand...



One is a Carl Zeiss Robot, that one is my favorite to use, the tiny one is one of my micro "spy" cameras lol idk which one and I think the other one is just a Kodak but I thought it looked cool...


----------



## pendennis

unpopular said:


> Honestly I think the mid-model Yashicamats like the 124G had a better lens anyway.



For several years, a Yashicamat 124G, along with a couple of Honeywell Strobonars, were my main battery for wedding photography.  I made my own 6x4.5 mask out of chart tape, and could get great results with it, square or rectangular formats.

I see nice used 124G's around here for as little as $125.  I'd buy another one, but I use a Mamiya C330s and three lenses for 6x6 work now.


----------



## pixmedic

I sold our rolleiflex 3.5e a few years ago for  $200. 
Had the zeiss f2.8 lens. 75mm I think? 
I think I miss my mamiya 645 more.


----------



## unpopular

pendennis said:


> I used a Mamiya C330s and three lenses for 6x6 work now.



Mamiya TLRs are rad. I've always wanted one.


----------



## WhaleDaughter

I've just bid on a Flexaret VI with all the accessories. Tested and fully functional, of course.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## pendennis

unpopular said:


> pendennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Mamiya C330s and three lenses for 6x6 work now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamiya TLRs are rad. I've always wanted one.
Click to expand...


At "normal" lens focal length (75-80mm), the Rollieflex probably has a slight edge in sharpness, but at 6x6 format, the negative size isn't as critical.  I've seen 6x6 as large as 24"x24", and the format is great.  I like the C330 for its versatility in lenses.  Lots of flexibility.


----------



## unpopular

pendennis said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pendennis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Mamiya C330s and three lenses for 6x6 work now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamiya TLRs are rad. I've always wanted one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm kind of "over" sharpness, and none of those mid-century tessar designs are exactly "sharp" anyway - that's not why you'd use lenses of this vintage. Certainly the Yashicamats weren't, but nonetheless, they had a very romantic feel to them, and offered pretty good contrast, especially on the ortho end of the spectrum.

To quote @Bitter Jeweler, sharpness is overrated.


----------



## Derrel

So, what is the deal with this Flexaret VI from the formerly-known country of Czechoslovakia? I see the VI is a multi-format 120/35mm TLR, top speed of 1/400 second, 80mm lens, looks at least decent I guess; it looks better-made than many of the post WW II Japanese cottage-industry TLR's of the 1950's and early 60's era. Anybody know how good it is?


----------



## WhaleDaughter

Derrel said:


> So, what is the deal with this Flexaret VI from the formerly-known country of Czechoslovakia? I see the VI is a multi-format 120/35mm TLR, top speed of 1/400 second, 80mm lens, looks at least decent I guess; it looks better-made than many of the post WW II Japanese cottage-industry TLR's of the 1950's and early 60's era. Anybody know how good it is?



I found out about the model from a YouTube video about TLR cameras, he reviewed a Rolleiflex, and American model, and a Flexaret. He had high praise for the capabilities of the camera, and I'm drawn to its unique aesthetics as well, and it's place in history.

This is another YouTube video from the same guy (The art of Photography) all about the  Flexaret VII which he says is only subtly different than the VI.







"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## Gary A.

Seven is a lucky number.


----------



## WhaleDaughter

Gary A. said:


> Seven is a lucky number.



Six is my lucky number. As in I will finish my PhD after 6 years of working on it...


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## jcdeboever

I have a Airesflex and it doesn't get enough use. It takes wonderful, sharp images. This thread has me thinking of getting it out again.


----------



## WhaleDaughter

jcdeboever said:


> I have a Airesflex and it doesn't get enough use. It takes wonderful, sharp images. This thread has me thinking of getting it out again.



doooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiiiittt...


----------



## WhaleDaughter

This is what I offered on and won. It's pretty much only missing the color correction filters and lens hood.


----------



## WhaleDaughter

My offer was accepted and soon I'll be the proud owner of a Flexaret VI with accessories. It just had to ship from the Czech Republic and should be here mid to late April.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## IanG

WhaleDaughter said:


> My offer was accepted and soon I'll be the proud owner of a Flexaret VI with accessories. It just had to ship from the Czech Republic and should be here mid to late April.
> 
> "Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"



A nice choice Flexarets are overlooked cameras.  I have a very nice coated Mirar lens in a Prontor shutter which I acquired a few years ago, it came from a closed camera repair shop, I need to find a use for it. Meopta lenses had a very good reputation.




unpopular said:


> Honestly I think the mid-model Yashicamats like the 124G had a better lens anyway.



Having used a Yashicamat 124G and currently owning (and using) a plain 124 I'd ask compared to what ?  The Yashinon is a good lens but not quite as good as my Rolleiflex 3.5E2's Xenotar or Microcord's Xpres in term s of overall sharpness, it also lags behind mu Rolleiflex Automat's (Opton) Tessar at wider apertures.

Better is subjective though, I like using my   Yashicamat 124 and can live with the slight differences in sharpness

Ian


----------



## WhaleDaughter

IanG said:


> A nice choice Flexarets are overlooked cameras.  I have a very nice coated Mirar lens in a Prontor shutter which I acquired a few years ago, it came from a closed camera repair shop, I need to find a use for it. Meopta lenses had a very good reputation.



I'm excited to see what it can do.



"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## unpopular

unpopular said:


> Honestly I think the mid-model Yashicamats like the 124G had a better lens anyway.


Better is subjective though, I like using my   Yashicamat 124 and can live with the slight differences in sharpness
[/QUOTE]

Yes. I didn't mean to imply it was anything scientific. I think the Yashicamat is overall more natural though. Not as sharp, but this very well might be what makes it "better" IMO also. Rolleiflex always seemed a little more clinical to me - but I'll be the first to admit this is not a scientific assessment by any measure.


----------

